# Hola, from New Mexico



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

I am relatively new to yard haunting.
I have done previous yard haunts in years past, but this year will be the largest yet.
Myself, my Husband and our Cousins are teaming up to Haunt out my yard.
We call ours Haunted Hacienda, because our yard haunt is spooky cool and it is in front of our home, a small casita.
We do a lot of Animatronics and Inflatables.
I just put up a Website about my yard haunt and will take pics as soon as it is completed and get them up on the site.
We hope that no matter where we go, to make this an ever growing and fun event.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome HH, you'll find lots of new ideas to add to the Hacienda here.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome haunted hacienda...
looking forward to pics


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice to have you here!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank You very kindly for the welcomes.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the fiesta!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome......nice to meet ya!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank You. And yourself as well.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank You. Will get the Pics up after this Halloween.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello & Welcome


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank You.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome!!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank You.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank You, Wyatt. Your Nic strongly reminds me of my Dad's Cousin, Wyatt Earp.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hola and welcome aboard!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Que Onda H.H. ?!! Welcome to the best haunt forum on the 'net !!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

HauntedHacienda, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Hola, bienvenido!!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome HH


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank You, All. I look forward to learning more about Yard Haunting.
Forgive me if I answer more in English, my Spanish is not quite up to par.


----------

